# Lippfisch für die pfanne???



## Esox_91 (10. Dezember 2005)

hallo alle beisammen!
Da ich desöfteren in die Bretagne fahre jetzt folgende Frage. ist der dort häufig vorkommende lippfische zum Verzehr überhaupt geeignet bzw. schmeckt er bzw. welches rezept benutzen??? Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn ich mir diese fragen beantworten könntet!!!#h


----------



## Pete (10. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Lippfisch für die pfanne???*

schmeckt so lala...


----------



## Esox_91 (10. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Lippfisch für die pfanne???*

aso, na dann.....


----------



## petipet (10. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Lippfisch für die pfanne???*

Als ich damals (1970) auf Formentera war (Mittelmeer, kleine Baleareninsel, SW von Ibizza) habe ich viele Lippfische als Beifang von der Steilküste der Insel im Süden gefangen. 
Sie sehen sehr schön aus. Vor allem der Gefleckte Lippfisch, den ich Trottel für einen kleinen Zackenbarsch hielt.
Ich glaube nicht, dass sie einen kulinarischen Wert darstellen. Die Spanier waren nicht daran interessiert. Und nur, um etwas exotisches im Urlaub an der Ferienangel zu haben, sind sie zu schade.
Wenn sie abgehakt sind, verlieren sie schnell ihre Farben. Mir tats dann zu leid um diese farbenprächtigen Gesellen und habe dann lieber an der Steilküste geschnorchelt und wurde nach etlichen vergeblichen Versuchen mit zwei Zackenbarschen belohnt. 

Gruß...Peter


----------

